# Good on Germany



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/05/26/us-climate-germany-solar-idUSBRE84P0FI20120526

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9__6CEveW6k[/ame]


----------



## davebrik (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! How much energy these plants are producing? Looks very impressive. I know that European people are seriously considering for alternative energy sources. There are a lot of windmills in Germany. Each such windmill costs around 1m euro as we were told by our guide.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

The thing that is so amazing to me is....Germany has such (relatively) poor insolation, yet they are still willing to put the money into solar. 

I don't know the details on the economics, but they obviously have made a huge commitment to large-scale solar. Perhaps others will be willing to follow their lead, if they can at least show some level of long-term viability with this.


Tim


----------

